

These 11 Charts Show Everything That's Wrong With The Modern Diet - lawter
http://www.businessinsider.com/whats-wrong-with-the-modern-diet-charts-2014-2

======
plntxt
I'd speculate that the modern diet is responsible for more problems than
obesity and poor health. Low wages for fast-food employees, increased
environmental demand for disposable goods, deforestation for palm oil/cattle
farms, etc.

